# 3 mode Feniex Cannon Question



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone replaced their stop, turn and taillight on a 08+ Super Duty with the Feniex Cannons? 


Am I gonna need to wire in a resistor to drop voltage for the Taillight function? And am I gonna have issues with a rapid flash directional? 

I already have a strobe tube 1" hole in the STT portion of the assembly Maybe I should just mount the cannon in there and call it a day? 

I'm definitely gonna replace the reverse light with a cannon and have 2 modes for that.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

FARTKNOCKER;1889650 said:


> Has anyone replaced their stop, turn and taillight on a 08+ Super Duty with the Feniex Cannons?
> 
> Am I gonna need to wire in a resistor to drop voltage for the Taillight function? And am I gonna have issues with a rapid flash directional?
> 
> ...


You can buy the cannon with the stop, tail, turn function which will negate the need for any type of resistor. I can't say for sure, but I would imagine that the '08 shouldn't be bothered by the difference in the resistance to set off the rapid flash. With that said, if you already have a hole for the hide a way, use the hole. IMO


----------



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

I just happen to look at the SIRENWORLD description of the Cannon and it shows the 3 mode with the Brake, Tail and Turn option. Strobes n more does not appear to have that option. OR they need to update their description. Damn. And I already bought from them too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

If they are the newest Cannons, they are all 3-modes. We carry the Cannons as well:

http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cannon.html


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't worry we only carry the latest model so you should be fine.


----------



## igotdiesel2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1893020 said:


> Don't worry we only carry the latest model so you should be fine.


Reading the discription of the fenix cannon on your webpage it says you shouldn't run these on steady burn for more than a couple of minuets. How can you use these as tail/parking lights? Am I missing something? I'm interested in these strobes and I really don't want to drill extra holes in my lights if I don't have to. -Jason


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just bought some all white 3 mode cannons to replace my reverse lights, and in the steady burn mode, all 12 Led's light up for about 3 sec,'s, then it goes down to only 6 LED's. I calked Feniex and they said the engineers programned them that way because they are concerned about them over heating in steady burn mode if left on too long. 3 sec.'s? Whats the point? I could understand if it were a couple minutes, but what good does 3 sec.'s of 12 LED's do? I wanted the additional back up lighting, and granted they are much brighter than the OEM bulbs provided, but bummed that all 12 LED's wont stay on for reverse.


----------



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh geez.. That's a bummer. But good to know.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

so will feniex work as tail/brake light ? I was actualy thinking of one cannon white/amber in reverse and one cannon in red in tail.


----------



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

It will. BUT.. You have to wire in a capacitor for Dim mode.
(Taillight). I'm gonna do the same with the reverse lights. But haven't decided if I'm gonna replace the OEM brake light bulb and housing with the cannons. Hopefully Feniex will build "DIM MODE" into the flasher unit. 

If I were you.. I would just drill a separate hole in the brake light housing and install a cannon for warning mode only.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, you would have to wire a resistor to the feed of the tail mode to dim it down. This is not that popular, especially as compared to installing Cannon's in place of the reverse lights. Personally I would drill a new hole for the tail light, and replace the reverse lights with the Cannon's.


----------

